# Trader Vic’s Atlanta Visit



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Good day AAAC brotherhood,

As promised, I stopped into our local Trader Vic's for dinner last week and will share a few photos.

I am a huge fan of establishments of long standing, since in this day and age of rapid restaurant turnover, having a restaurant stay in business for 10 or more years is a significant accomplishment achieved in the face of weighty odds.

Trader Vic's Atlanta has been a cornerstone restaurant in the basement of the Atlanta Hilton since it's opening in 1976. The Atlanta Trader Vic's is one of only three locations in America (15 overseas) and the sole venue remaining that was personally designed by founder Victor Bergeron.

The food was excellent and the atmosphere was fun. It had the feel of a place where many joyous hours have been well spent but remained in good condition and showed little wear in the front of the house. My foodie friends all give me a big eye roll for proclaiming my love for this kitchy relic, but their loss I say!

Enjoy and cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⇧ The heck with what others think, I know where I'm going if I'm ever in Atlanta.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps on our next pass through Atlanta on our way to parts North for the annual summer visit(s) we will be able to visit. Great photos, BTW!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Frankly, it looks worth a visit to Atlanta just for TV's. I'm just vulgar enough to really enjoy Mai Tai's. Sweet, fruity and powerful! Just make sure someone else drives or you're staying at the Hilton.


----------

